# Sram XX / Rock shox Team Cap Flexfit s-m



## ChrisBochum (27. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Sram-X...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item25662af9ed


----------

